# East Central NJ



## computerguy (Dec 4, 2003)

F150 4x4 Super Cab Short bed with Snoway 7.5 MT Series plow
Also have Craftsman snowblower.
Any pickup work would be appreciated.
Located in Pt Pleasant


----------



## computerguy (Dec 4, 2003)

*Ooops, here's the Phone number*

Ooops, Office number is 732-259-2304


----------

